# Christmas at the park...



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't usually feed the park ferals (just my local flock), though I make sure they have clean water for drinking and bathing every day.
But yesterday, being Christmas day, quite cold, and the park being deserted...









... I decided to give them a treat.









They came from everywhere, and were soon eating from my hand.









What I didn't manage to photograph, such was the shock, was that one of the pigeons who ate from my hand was none other than my ex-rehab Ritchie The Terror -- that totally made my day!

After feeding and drinking, they had a good bath -- I've learned how to turn the drinking fountain into a pigeon-friendly sprinkler, and they all rushed in, opening their wings and doing their toilette...
Afterwards, it was time to sunbathe.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*... and my favourite Christmas present!*

After the ferals got their Christmas treat, I went looking for Ritchie... and found him!









He either recognised me, or his name, because he came up a little closer...









With so many deaths at the onset of winter every year, and so many attacks by people, cats and dogs in a park that offers very little shelter, I have often wondered if he'd made it, as I hadn't seen him since late summer. I'd even asked the gardeners at the park to look out for a yellow-banded pigeon.

And here he was, right as rain, my 'enfant terrible'...









DEFINITELY MY FAVOURITE CHRISTMAS PRESENT!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wonderful pics of some pretty happy-looking pigeons, Teresa 

It is indeed so rewarding when we see a 'long lost' pigeon turn up to say "Don't worry - I'm still here!". He sure won't forget you.

Right now, 'my' ferals are doing as your park pigeons, 'hanging out to dry' on a cold but sunny morning after a good splash.

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful way to spend Christmas with all these lovelies adorning the grounds. I'm glad you found your rehab buddy, how wonderful.

Thank you for sharing the pics and feeding these birds, it's priceless!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What wonderful pictures!! Don't you wish the park was empty like that every day???


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

WOW! that's a lot of pigeon for one park...Some of them looks like a homer too...


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

what lovely pigies!looks like they enjoyed thier christmas treat


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh yes, they're lovely, and I also recognised a few that come to my house for tea, like Peaky and Silver, but I love seing the rehabs doing well.

There are all sorts in the park, including wood pigeons, homers,two pairs of colared doves, and some with various characteristics of show breeds -- they may well be runaway domestic pigeons, or their offspring, as none are banded. Their colours and patterns are so varied that, in the sun, they form an impressive display. I'll try and take more photos.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are sweet,i noticed a couple of nice looking white/grizzles in the flock,they are unusual


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Teresa, I so enjoyed your pictures and I'm happy you were able to see Ritchie and know he is surviving. He looks really good too. There is no greater reward to a rehabber than to see one is surviving.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a wonderful gift for you to be able to see Richie and find out he is doing well.
I loved the pictures.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> DEFINITELY MY FAVOURITE CHRISTMAS PRESENT!


I would have to agree, that would be my favorite Christmas present. What a great feeling to see Ritchie doing well after so long.

Our back yard flock got extra feedings on Christmas. It was cold and rainy but they were out there bathing.

Loved the story and pictures.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

teresa,did you have any bother banding richie??we have bought some bands for our ferals really to stop people annoying them etc (if they see they are banded they may think twice about shooting them etc)so many people here dislike pigeons


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Those were pretty pictures with beautiful birds. It is a touching story as well. I agree with Pegasus. Some of those look like homers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

wow a park like that must be a little part of heaven right here on earth you are so lucky , must be nice to be blessed like that


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WELL DONE, TERESA!!

WHAT A GREAT CHRISTMAS PRESENT FOR YOU and THE PIJIES!!

Love and Hugs

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely photos, Teresa, and I am so glad you got to see your beloved Ritchie!

Terry


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Those pics are beautiful, and Ritchie looks very healthy and cute. That is the best gift for sure Teresa. 

Ivette


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

tuxedobaby said:


> teresa,did you have any bother banding richie??we have bought some bands for our ferals really to stop people annoying them etc (if they see they are banded they may think twice about shooting them etc)so many people here dislike pigeons


I started banding my rehabs to keep track of them more easily. The ones due to be released onto my roof get green bands, to contrast with the terracota tiles, and those due to be released in the park get yellow bands, visible on the grass and the cobblestones.
I have discovered that, unfortunately, pigeons who need medication to compensate for a poor imune system, will often get sick again within a year -- when the weather changes, at the end of the moulting period, or when under a lot of stress, so it's vital to be able to identify any early symptoms. The rehabs most likely to do well after release are those recovering from injury. But Ritchie is very good at escaping detection, band or no band! I think he believes that humans fall into 2 categories: those who try to harm him, and those who give him nasty-tasting medicine. So he keeps his distance, and many here know that he can peck for Portugal!

I don't know if people are less nasty to banded pigeons. The pigeon-haters I've come across hate all pigeons alike. They don't know what they're missing!
My local park is small and surrounded by houses, so shooting in there is out of the question, and that's a big plus. The main causes of injury to birds here are: 4) Christmas and Patron Saint Day illuminations and hanging decorations; 3) feral cats; 2) dogs off the leash; 1) people off the leash -- these are the main offenders!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> wow a park like that must be a little part of heaven right here on earth you are so lucky , must be nice to be blessed like that


You're quite right, and so is Renee: when it's just birds and bird lovers, the park is perfect -- and only 2 minutes' walk from my door! But in summer, when the place is full of screaming tourists who just want to grab a pigeon for the hell of it, it's not so good (understatement...)


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

good for you x


----------

